# Snapper and King Mack rod and reel suggestions



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

In the past I've been able to use what I have with proper drag, MH 7ft with a 4000 series spinning reel. This year I acquired some spots that supposedly hold 15-20lbs snapper and a ton of Kings in the area. Looking to acquire some gear for trolling and dropping at a budget price used or new that will do the job. What are your suggestions?


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Those old penn senators are hard to beat


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

Which size 4/0 6/0?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Get a spinning reel in the 6000 to 10000 range and you will be set.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

My snapper reels are 5500ssvs.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I got some Tyrnos I'm fixing to clean up and post pics of for sale.


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

Reel Sick said:


> Get a spinning reel in the 6000 to 10000 range and you will be set.


I thought about grabbing some 6000 series Penn Battles. Just wanted to see what others were happy with. I don't mind loosing fish but not when I can't man handle the snapper out of the structure.


----------



## LMN5 (Mar 25, 2014)

Splittine - Please PM me when you have them ready to sell.


Splittine said:


> I got some Tyrnos I'm fixing to clean up and post pics of for sale.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Speaking in terms of boat gear....
I'm just a crazy OLD recreational fisherman- But I like the typical brand I've been using for years, offshore for King Mackerel. I was using a pair of Penn's 850ssm on the traditional Penn Slammer rods. The drag system was a little less than desirable to fight those large kings to the boat as fast as we'd like- So we upgraded a couple years ago to the Spinfisher V 8500 (kinda big? But we are fishing saltwater, so you never know what you might hook), and two of the Bluewater Carnage rods.... Great setup! I like the Spinfisher V design and water-resistant seal system, not to mention the improved drag system! I use them for drifting cigar minnows for King Mackerel, tossing live baits, jigging for blackfin or even AJs.








And the new re-released Bluewater Carnage rods are (dare I say it) awesome!

Now, as far as snapper fishing, we typically use Cookies Shimano Tekotas for basic snapper fishing offshore (and they are good for lite duty trolling). Great reels for smaller snapper species, trigger, and bait fishing on structure. They are mounted on 6' Star Paraflex rods. Cookie likes them because they have the levelwind on them. I also put the power handles on them to help reduce fatigue when fighting larger fish. I also have that Calcutta 700 I use for the same fishing- The drag is not quite as good as the Tekotas, but still a sweet little reel, mounted on a 7' Star Paraflex rod.
But... for bigger Red Snapper and AJs, I don't use anything less than my Shimano TLD 30, on a 7' Shimano Tallus Rod (seen below pulling up a nice sized sandbar shark).








It does a respectable job getting those larger Red Snapper and Amber Jack to the boat! And if you've seen the first couple videos we published this year- we hauled a lot of red snapper and Amber Jack up with that one.

I do have the Penn Squall 50- normally reserved for Hi- Speed trolling for Wahoo, and the occasional BIG shark- but on a couple trips, I got tired of loosing tackle and broke it out when searching for AJs.








It was fun using it... and watching my brother get his butt handed to him on it... LOL
Anyway,
That's just what we use in our arsenal- I hope this has been helpful.
Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hard to beat a 7 or 8000 Battle II an Tiger lite 5'8" EH. With line, $230.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I am kayak fishing but really like my ssv4500ll w300yds 20lb braid on tsunami air mh 20-40lb rods. "Gratuitous Picture Duplicate" sorry could not resist first one of the year 4/21/16


----------



## Joshuahayes2006 (Jun 4, 2018)

I have got aPenn senator 6/0 on a short maybe 6' rod and a penn battle II 8,000 that came on a 10' rod... will these work for snapper? And how should I rig the lines? What size line,weight, and leaders? Never been snapper fishing going in a couple weeks and I'm lost . thanks


----------

